
How to find local coffee shops in a strange city - svvitale
https://passthebuck.io
======
troydavis
I've had pretty good luck with a simple Yelp query for coffee shops near my
current location. The only time that national chains show up is when they
really are the only option.

Where Yelp doesn't do a great job is differentiating, say, the top 5% of shops
from all others. Searching for a brew method ("pourover," "Aeropress," or
"Chemex") tends to bring those up first.

------
svvitale
Finding local coffee shops can sometimes be challenging. Google Maps tends to
show the national chains, and it's tedious to filter through the Starbucks,
Caribou, Peet's noise.

Now there's a better way. Pass The Buck finds nearby local coffee shops while
filtering out the big guys.

------
DanBC
This is neat!

In the UK it seems to include Costa who are a pretty big chain.

~~~
svvitale
I'll add them to the filter list, thanks Dan!

